# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  problem me hackintosh

## damko56

e kam instalu ideneb 1.3 mac os 10.5.5 ne pc del precision 380.funkcionon shume mire si sistem perveq problemit qe nuk mundem mu konektu ne internet.lan kartela eshte broadcom netXtreme 57xx gigabit controller dhe jam i lidhun me ipko modem ku asesi nuk konektohet me pppoe sistem qe shfrytezon ipkoja. driveri osht ne rregull pasi e kam selektu ne fillim gjate instalimit driverin adekuat po asesi mu konektu.i kam thirr sherbimin e ipkos me thojne qe kam problem me lan kartelen ma saktesisht me mac adresen.ju lutem ndihmoni  nese din kush se si muj me e zgjidh kete problem.paraprakisht ju flm.

----------


## darwin

Ipko punon me lan mac adress që e rregjistrojnë vetë ata? Përse nuk u jep mac adresën e kartës dhe ta shtojnë në server?

shko tek Application - Utilities - Netinfo Manager ose Network Utilities dhe tregoji këtu të dhënat (mac adress)




ose instalo Little Snitch dhe shiko njëherë a vërtetë funksionon driver i rrjetit duke parë nëse do kryejë aktivitet ky soft?

----------

